# PES hosts Franklin, Burlington & Milton PD entry exams



## Police Exam Solutions (Aug 23, 2016)

Police Exam Solutions is pleased to announce it will be hosting several upcoming law enforcement entrance exams. 

Burlington PD, Saturday, October 8, 2016
Milton PD, Saturday, October 22, 2106
Franklin PD, Saturday, November 5, 2016
For more details or to register, please visit our website at www.policeexamsolutions.com.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Can you apply for student loans for PD exams?

$115 a pop....dig yourself into debt while applying at multiple PD's for extremely limited job openings. Apply to 10 departments and you're in for over a grand. Everything in Massachusetts is pay-to-play. That is a sharp and well laid out website though, lots of information and easy to navigate.
NH you can test for 30 different departments for ONE $35 Fee.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

woodyd said:


> The only exam for Milton that I saw was a cadet exam- must be between 18-22 yoa and a resident of Milton. Did Milton PD also leave CS and will run an exam for Police Officers as well? And is the Milton cadet program like Boston, where cadets have priority for appointment as POs after two years, or are cadets just cheap labor with no better chance of appointment than anyone else?


Damn Wish they had this when I was 22


----------



## Police Exam Solutions (Aug 23, 2016)

woodyd said:


> The only exam for Milton that I saw was a cadet exam- must be between 18-22 yoa and a resident of Milton. Did Milton PD also leave CS and will run an exam for Police Officers as well? And is the Milton cadet program like Boston, where cadets have priority for appointment as POs after two years, or are cadets just cheap labor with no better chance of appointment than anyone else?


Yes; Milton is hosting a Cadet exam. They are a Civil Service department however, Boston and Milton are one of the few departments offering the Cadet position in Massachusetts. And, as you read on the site, there are age requirements, as well as, residency requirements. 
Will you be joining us?


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

For what it is worth MPD Cadets can get preference in hiring but unlike Boston you had to be serving as a Cadet to get the preference. Things may have changed but that was the way it used to be.


----------



## JMS2016 (Aug 9, 2016)

Is there a deadline for registering for these exams? I also noticed Franklin didn't mention a physical exam. Will that be held at a different time? I couldn't get that far for Burlington, looks like the page content was not available.

Thank you.


----------



## Police Exam Solutions (Aug 23, 2016)

woodyd said:


> Burlington uses Cooper Standards, the PT test is a different day from the written, and is held at a local track near the a Police station. I don't know about Franklin.





woodyd said:


> Burlington uses Cooper Standards, the PT test is a different day from the written, and is held at a local track near the a Police station. I don't know about Franklin.


Hi:

Here is the info for the Franklin PD exam:
Exam Date: Saturday, November 5th Deadline to register is 9am, November 4th.
Location: Cafe @ Franklin High School
You will only be participating in the written exam on the 5th.
Franklin PD has not posted any information about the PAT schedule.

Here is the info for the Burlington PD exam:
Exam Date: Saturday, October 8th Deadline to register is 9am, October 7th
You will only be participating in the written exam on the 8th.
The PAT is scheduled for November 5th. If you pass the written exam, you may be asked to take the PAT.

Because there is a large amount of content on a few of the PES website pages, some load slower then others. Please be patient when/if you proceed through the registration process.

Thanks!


----------



## JMS2016 (Aug 9, 2016)

Just as an FYI not to go and pre register for both...the written for Burlington is on 10/8 but their physical is on 11/5 which is the same date that Franklin is having their written. Just a heads up for people who may not have noticed.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I love the fact that you can register the day before instead of, "The exam is on November 9 and you must be registered by July 20th. Ooops, sorry, you're too late, and the fee is non-refundable."

Looks like PES is on the ball, even with the high price. Good luck to all.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Springfield PD also has a Cadet Program. Franklin PD I know will have a few vacancies due to retirements. They have in the past hired academy trained.


----------



## Police Exam Solutions (Aug 23, 2016)

JMS2016 said:


> Just as an FYI not to go and pre register for both...the written for Burlington is on 10/8 but their physical is on 11/5 which is the same date that Franklin is having their written. Just a heads up for people who may not have noticed.


Good looking out however, GREAT NEWS...Anyone participating in the Burlington exam on Oct. 8th, will have their score transferred to Franklin. They will not be sitting for the exam a second time and therefore, will have the ability to participate in the Burlington PAT, if called.


----------

